

Investor resigns after daughter,10, hands him list of milestones he's missed - mindstab
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/banksandfinance/11119318/British-educated-investor-resigns-after-daughter10-hands-him-list-of-milestones-hes-missed.html

======
GFK_of_xmaspast
"56 year old millionaire retires."

Wow, that's heartwarming.

~~~
darkstar999
British-educated! (why did the article find the need to say that multiple
times?)

~~~
EliRivers
As a resident of said country, it's because British education needs all the
good news stories it can get :) Granted, this particular education was private
and massively expensive, but it still counts as a win for the British
education sector!

